# Auto & grdaughter Rimfire



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I think Rimfire looks like a hassle for you you should just send her to live with me......They both look really nice.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehehe RPC come get her. She's a sweetie. At minerals time she noses in every family group. Today she even tried to butt a 4yr old out of her way. :roll: 
BTW if yu click the pic it enlarges, and if you all get bored theres more.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Why do you have to be on the other side of the country from me or I would be there now getting her.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Aww! Thanks for sharing! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice... :thumb: 

If you don't want her to butt the others... I will take her off your hands...LOL


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Roger, Logan, Lost Praire & Pam.
She knows she's special she is the only one retained from this year. She has a funny way of moving her eyeballs when something catches her interest that Ive never seen.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.... :thumb: 

Rolls her eyes....that would be something to see.... :laugh:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Its hard to describe, but sometimes she'll move the eyeballs to look before she moves her head when you approach.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty doe! She's got a chunky butt....one of the best things I like to see in Boers!
Auto looks very pleased with himself knowing that you're taking his pic!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Its hard to describe, but sometimes she'll move the eyeballs to look before she moves her head when you approach.


 HeHe... almost sounds like she is trying to be sneaky...LOL :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love the pics, she looks like a character! Love that fuzzy butt LOL


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love that beard!! So CUTE!


----------

